# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Οθόνη Η/Υ > [Οθόνη BenQ] BenQ fp71v+

## billtech

Καλημερα,
Εχω μια οθονη υπολογιστη BenQ Model: Q7C4  fp71v+ και εκανε το εξης:

Ενω δουλευε τρεμοπαιζε η οθονη και μετα απο λιγο εσβηνε τελειως. 
Το Led ομως εμενε αναμενο. Κλεινοντας την απο το button της και ξανα-αναβοντας την αναβε για λιγο και μετα παλι το ιδιο. Λεω οκ καποιος πυκνωτης θα ειναι. Αλλαξα 4 πυκνωτες 470uF/35V και αλλους 2 1000uF/16V γυρω απο τον inverder.
Την συναρμολογισα και αυτη την φορα δεν κραταει σχεδον καθολου αμα αναψει. Σβηνει σχεδον αμεσως. Δηλαδη κανει το ιδιο προβλημα αλλα σε πιο λιγο χρονο.
Τι αλλο μπορει να φταιει και το κανει αυτο?

Ευχαριστω.

----------


## vp74

Δοκίμασε να αλλάξεις και τους 220μf, όλους σε 105°.

----------


## billtech

εχω αλλαξει πυκνωτες...ολους...σε 105 βαθμους κελσιου.
αλλα απο οτι προσεξα διακοπτετε η τροφοδοσια του IC που ελεγχει τους HV transformer.

----------


## vp74

> εχω αλλαξει πυκνωτες...ολους...σε 105 βαθμους κελσιου.
> αλλα απο οτι προσεξα διακοπτετε η τροφοδοσια του IC που ελεγχει τους HV transformer.


Βγάλε μια φωτό το τροφοδοτικό σου (μπρος και πίσω μεριά) αν σου είναι εύκολο πριν προχωρήσεις για έλεγχο στις λάμπες.

----------

